

Ask HN: 2015 Macbook Experience - MathsOX

What has been your experience with the Macbook? When have you hit practical limitation in your day-to-day coding and hacking around?<p>I have a 13&quot; rMBP, 16GB, but would love to give the Macbook a whirl if it&#x27;s not completely unpractical.
======
shakycode
I've played with the new Macbook and really like it but haven't actually made
the purchase. I have a 2014 rMBP, 16GB and it's a beast. I do a lot of
programming and run a lot of builds/test suites and CPU/Memory intensive
processes so having the horsepower available is important to me.

The 2015 Macbook pack less of a punch in the name of portability and a sleek
design. I think if you are not doing anything "heavy" like running a bunch of
VMs or doing heavy computation/builds you should be fine for day to day usage
as an average coding folk.

It's my opinion that the new Macbook is a way to get a higher-end machine into
the hands of many. It also looks like the Macbook with it's slim design and
lighter weight could put some pressure on the MacBook Air line to up its game
or could possibly eliminate it entirely.

The 12" Macbook is nice and if I had the money I'd probably buy one, but I'm
spoiled to my rMBP 15 even though it weighs a metric ton.

------
chr
My previous laptop was a late 2006 15" macbook pro, so I find my 12" Macbook
to be fast enough.

I hope for a suitable external display some day.

